# Spracherkennung



## JavaTobi (16. Jun 2010)

Hallo liebe Mitjavaprogrammierer,

vielleicht kann mir der eine oder andere bei einem großen Problem helfen.
Für ein Spielkonzept, welches mir seit einer Ewigkeit am Herzen liegt, suche ich eine Spracherkennung, mit der ich ein paar einfache Anwendungen erledigen kann. Konkret möchte ich nur einige wenige Buttons über die Spracherkennung ansprechen. Das sollte eigentlich nicht so schwierig sein.
Leider ergibt es sich, dass bei der JSAPI offenbar große Verwirrung herrscht - auch bei mir. FreeTTS scheint nur TextSynthese zu bieten. Sphinx-4 ist irgendwie schwierig zu konfigurieren - und funktioniert so bei mir nicht. 

Ich habe etliche Tutorials durchgesehen - auch die "normalen" JSAPIs, bei denen jedoch das bekannte Problem auftaucht, dass beim allocate() immer die NULLPOINTER Exception auftritt. Dieses Problem scheint mir im Forum hier auch nicht wirklich gelöst zu sein. Kann es sein, dass der "Input" vielleicht in Windows irgendwie noch konfiguriert werden muss? In den Beispielen scheint das nicht der Fall zu sein.

Ich bin allmählich verzweifelt, dabei liegt mir sehr viel daran.
Kennt jemand von Euch vielleicht _ggf. auch kommerzielle_ (wenn auch bitte nicht zu teure) Produkte, die dafür wenigstens _leichter zu etablieren_ sind? Von mir aus, solls auch Windowsinterne Spracherkennung sein, wenn ich nur endlich dieses Problem des recognizer.allocate(); lösen könnte.
Ich bin leider nur Student, verfüge über keine großen Mittel, falls mir jetzt jemand irgendwelche NASA-Technik empfehlen möchte.
Kann mir irgendwer bitte weiterhelfen?

Ich danke euch,
 Tobias


----------



## Runtime (16. Jun 2010)

Ich hab etwas gefunden. Ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert, aber es wäre eine gratis Option.


----------



## Runtime (16. Jun 2010)

Leider muss man ihm alles selber eintrichtern...


----------



## JavaTobi (18. Jun 2010)

Hat denn schon jemand mit CloudGarden Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## cz3kit (11. Jul 2010)

Ich glaube eher nicht, dass das hier noch aktuell ist, aber für die, die auf diesen Thread stoßen sollten, hab ich eine Lösung hier im Forum gefunden, wo es mit FreeTTS funktioniert.

Hier ist alles beschrieben.

Dann kann man mit FreeTTS arbeiten. Ich saß selbst mehrere Stunden und habe die Sache mit Hello World probiert, aber der Code von Sun lieferte bei mir ebenfalls eine NullPointerException. Aber mit dem Code aus dem Link funktioniert alles einwandfrei.


----------



## tuxedo (13. Jul 2010)

FreeTTS = Sprachsynthese.

Der TS sucht aber nach einer Spracherkennung...


----------

